
Conservative Leaders: ‘Social Media Censorship’ Has ‘Reached a Crisis Level’ - kushti
https://www.dailysignal.com/2018/05/02/conservative-leaders-social-media-censorship-has-reached-a-crisis-level/
======
jumpman500
I hate the implication of this, that social media is so important to free
speech that the companies that run it should try to achieve equal
representation of political ideas. Create a new platform or find a different
method to reach people if you hate the status quo. People shouldn't be
dependent on social media to receive new information/ideas and I don't have
sympathy for people that are.

------
xupybd
I'm conflicted on this one. I'm a huge fan of freedom of speech, even speech I
don't like. As long as it's not libel or inciting violence. But I don't think
the private companies should be forced to provide a platform for these things.
If the conservative leaders are just urging these companies to act in a
certain way then great but if they want the government to force them to act
that way I'm totally against that. I'm also under the impression that most
conservatives (myself included) want less government regulation not more.

~~~
contourtrails
I think in general social media is hostile to conservative viewpoints because
most social media users are young.

There's really not much social media companies can do if someone gets
downvoted into oblivion because 90% of people viewing a comment thread are
under the age of 25 and more likely to be liberal as a result.

That said, companies like Reddit need to be careful that they don't
automatically interpret something like criticism of illegal immigration as
hate speech. Of course such criticism certainly could be framed in such a way
that it is hate speech, but it's very possible to not be hateful while
discussing illegal immigration and similarly sensitive issues. Yet therein
lies the grey.

~~~
xupybd
But even then if Reddit wants to be left leaning and censor out conservative
views why shouldn't they be free do that?

I'm a conservative but think private companies should be free to choose
political sides. My hope is that market forces lead them to a more neutral
stance but that may not happen.

Freedom of speech shouldn't trump a private companies freedom to act as they
please.

